# An old clamp.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just picked this up at an estate sale for $5
I've seen one before but don't know much about it. 
Thought it was cool. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You're missing half of it :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I am? What half?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Dominick said:


> I am? What half?



The other half :laughing:

It looks to me like this is some sort of clamp on vise that is missing something? :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh that pic is when it's closed. Lol


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Dominick I know that Stanley made one very similar but in a silver coulor.AFAIK its not a clamp but a portable vice.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

My mistake... :huh: You have a clamp on vise! :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Billy De said:


> Dominick I know that Stanley made one very similar but in a silver coulor.AFAIK its not a clamp but a portable vice.


Yea I meant to say a vice. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like a good deal for $5.

I used to have a clamp on vise, it was made from aluminium and a pain to use. Not very robust. I finally gave it to a friend.

This one looks like it can clamp well.

If you can drill a small indentation for the mounting screw head, it will prevent this from slipping off, which was a problem with my vise, even though it had two screws.

Mine had the kind of screw for the vise jaws which had to be pulled back from the hex head, moved and re-engaged with the hex head. A pain in the neck.

Yours has holes for mounting jaws. Worthwhile to cut some scraps of wood to prevent the steel from marking whatever you clamp in the vise.

If you mount this at the end of a bench you will be able to swing the jaw screw without any interference.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. 
I figured you may like it being from littlestown Pa. 
Ill probably do what you suggested. 
I like the fact that I can attach wood to the jaws, so it doesn't mar things up. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave.
> I figured you may like it being from littlestown Pa.


I do not live in a place with sufficient population for me to consider it a town - more like an intersection with just the feed store and post office. :laughing:

The 2010 census showed a whopping 2,375 residents, but more residents than farm animals.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not live in a place with sufficient population for me to consider it a town - more like an intersection with just the feed store and post office. :laughing:
> 
> The 2010 census showed a whopping 2,375 residents, but more residents than farm animals.


Laughing!!!!
I was just messing with it on how it mounts and its not really practical for big projects. 
But something I may use though.


----------

